# Things to do in Cork



## OhPinchy (23 Mar 2006)

Going to spending 4 days midweek in Cork soon and am looking for advice on things to do and see. Not so much worried about where to eat and drink, but would appreciate advice on interesting places to go and things to do. Thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Mar 2006)

Have you thought about visiting the Pyramids?


----------



## ninsaga (23 Mar 2006)

Nice one DrM   nice one indeed


----------



## Cati76 (23 Mar 2006)

Blarney Castle is a nice spot to spend a couple of hours, of course weather permitted..UCC grounds and Fitzgerald Park are also worthy a visit, as the Cork City Gaol....Haven't been to the top of Shandon Bells, but everyone says the views of the city from there are fantastic....I just hate them because I live quite close, and they can be a little bit annoying if you are trying to sleep and someone is trying to play "don't cry for me argentina" using the bells, or any Xmas carol (even in the summer)..
Cobh is a beautiful place, but again, if it's raining, it might not be a good idea....Middleton and the destillary, you can learn a lot about irish whiskey as well as getting a free shot...I am sure there is plenty more to do, but I can't think about anything else at the moment.


----------



## fobs (23 Mar 2006)

If you have kids (or are a big kid yourself!) then a trip to foto wildlife park would be definately worth the trip (weather permitting)
Also Kinsale is lovely with lots of lovely places to eat and a short drive from Cork City.
Mahon Point is good for the shopping 
It depends really on how much you are willing to travel as it being the biggest (and some would say best!) county in Ireland there is lots of town and villages worth a look


----------



## woods (23 Mar 2006)

fobs said:
			
		

> If you have kids (or are a big kid yourself!) then a trip to foto wildlife park would be definately worth the trip (weather permitting)
> Also Kinsale is lovely with lots of lovely places to eat and a short drive from Cork City.


If you go to Kinsale then go to Charles Fort. I understand that there is also a new walk opened from the fort along the cliffs but I have not seen it yet. I agree that Foto is a nice afternoon out.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2006)

I was in Cork for a weekend last year and every one kept saying "Visit the gaol". It would never occur to me to visit a gaol, but it was definitely the highlight of the visit. Brilliantly presented.

Brendan


----------



## macnas (23 Mar 2006)

!. The Art Gallery near the Opera House
2 The Opera House
3 Shandon
4 UCC
5 The Lough Bird Sanctuary
6 Fota
7 Cobh and its emigrant museum
8 Talk to any Cork person
9 Kinsale and its restaurants
10 The English Market
11 Fitzgerald Park


----------



## Judybaby73 (24 Mar 2006)

Would you not go to Paris instead ...nothing in Cork


----------



## legend99 (24 Mar 2006)

the art gallery is the Crawford. There is also a new gallery in UCC grounds, the Gluicksman. Do you have a car or not...makes a massive difference in terms of places to send you.


----------



## car03 (28 Mar 2006)

woods said:
			
		

> If you go to Kinsale then go to Charles Fort. I understand that there is also a new walk opened from the fort along the cliffs but I have not seen it yet. I agree that Foto is a nice afternoon out.


 
Charles Fort is def worth a visit.


----------



## TarfHead (28 Mar 2006)

Best thing to do would be to head north on the Dublin road and continue for about 3 hours  ?

Was in FOTA twice last year with young kids and enjoyed both visits - though I thought it was over-priced. The opportunity to see the Daniel Libeskind installation at FOTA House compensated.


----------



## gramlab (29 Mar 2006)

Go up to the northside and watch the cars speed and burn - just say 'fien' and 'langer' a lot. GREAT FUN


----------



## thejuggler (29 Mar 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> Best thing to do would be to head north on the Dublin road and continue for about 3 hours  ?


 
Having visited Dublin several times over the years and having lived there for a year at one point I never felt it had much to offer either.  Get a cheap flight to the sun instead - more enjoyable all round.


----------



## pudzer (6 Jul 2010)

*Cork with Kids*

Would anyone know the name/locarion of the kids activity place in Cork?  Apparently its like the kids activity place in Sandyford in DUblin - great for names tonight eh?


----------



## salaried (9 Jul 2010)

probably (chuckies),doughcloyne ind estate,sarsfield road ,wilton.


----------



## Holtend82 (9 Jul 2010)

Supernova in Ballincollig would be the same.


----------



## Ciadan (20 Jul 2010)

pudzer said:


> Would anyone know the name/locarion of the kids activity place in Cork?  Apparently its like the kids activity place in Sandyford in DUblin - great for names tonight eh?



Supernova in Ballincollig
Chuckies in Wilton
Monkey Maze in Glanmire
The Planet in Blackpool
The Sports Village Playhouse on Model Farm Road



OhPinchy said:


> Going to spending 4 days midweek in Cork soon and am looking for advice on things to do and see. Not so much worried about where to eat and drink, but would appreciate advice on interesting places to go and things to do. Thanks



Cork City Gaol http://www.corkcitygaol.com/
Blackrock Observatory http://www.bco.ie/
Blarney Castle http://www.blarneycastle.ie/
Fitzgerald's Park [broken link removed]
Fota House & Gardens [broken link removed]
Harbour Tour http://www.safari.ie/
Cobh http://www.cobhonline.com/
Kinsale 
Ring the Shandon Bells [broken link removed]


----------

